# Survey expedition of the Madre de Dios and Cordillera Sira, southern Peru.



## josh_r (Sep 13, 2013)

March 28th, 2014, I will be helping lead a 10 day survey trip through southern and central Peru with a friend. We will be looking for new species, rare species, and any other interesting species. The regions we will be surveying are the jungles and coud forests of the Madre de Dios/ Manu region and the Cordillera Sira region. Both regions are very well known for their biodiversity. There will be plenty of inverts and herps to be had on this trip. We are accepting applicants for this trip, but if you want to go, get your spot fast because they are filling up. Here is a link to anyone interested. 

https://www.facebook.com/events/195882643916990/

Hope to see some of you on this trip

Josh


----------

